# Angled Mattress



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Long time no post :lol: 

I am looking for a replacement angled mattress of very good quality and thickness. Any suggestions where to buy from ?

DJM


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Dave,

The following company should be able to assist; http://www.duvalay.co.uk

Regards,
Chris


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Cheers Chris 

To the rescue again :wink: 

Dave


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

We bought a mattress from a company in Hartlepool called Elite Foam Ltd, 2 Cromwell St, Hartlepool, Cleveland, TS24 0QE. Tel: 01429 854166 
We needed a new mattress for a Rapido 983M which had a double bed over a garage but with an angled corner.
Elite made a mattress to fit with a zip off cover which could be washed. They used the existing mattress as a template. 
They had a range of foams and we chose one which had (from memory as we have changed van since) 4" of firm foam with 2" of memory foam. They drilled a series of (I think) 4 holes across the firm foam at shoulder level to give a little more comfort. 
They make custom mattresses regularly for the yacht market, any shape, any size. 
The cost was £150 complete in 2012. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you need a left or right cut off?


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

As you look at the mattress the cut off is on the left hand side


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I concur with Chris
We have a Duvalay/Raskelf replacement island bed mattress for our Rapido 150mm thick and after a year it is even more comfy than when new.
Service from the shop itself was poor but the product is excellent.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Or you could "do it yourself" with a memory foam mattress. Our last motorhome had a french bed and I bought a memory foam mattress from http://1stforcomfort.co.uk. I then used a sharp bread knife to cut it to shape. I have read that an electric carving knife is the perfect tool to use if you have one.


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

directory.independent.co.uk/company/trafalgar-beds/5071444
Grove Lane Padiham Lancs Tel. 01282 771710
They replaced our foam mattresses with made to measure spring mattresses with angled side & delivered for £150.00. Best buy & still in perfect shape after 7 years. Jackeen


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm glad to have found this thread as we're going to need replacements soon. 

Thanks for the advice. 

Re foam or memory foam - do they tend to be warmer than a spring mattress?


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We have a memory foam mattress at home `(not in the van), and it is warm. Fine for the UK, wouldn't want to use it eg in southern europe in summer.

Ordinary foam is not as hot, and using good thick cotton sheets helps as well.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Easyrider, that's as I feared. 

You can always pile on more clothes/covers if you're feeling the cold, but you're very limited as to what you can do if it's too hot. 

Methinks, for us, it will have to be a spring mattress.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Unfortunately Trafalgar Beds of Burnley appear to be no more.

Linthorpe Beds have a good range and are extremely helpful with advice.

Unfortunately they could not make a pocket spring mattress to our exact size due to the fixed diameter of the springs.**

Back to the drawing board.

** Yes, yes - I know that the diameter of the springs will probably change with compression but you know what I mean :roll:


----------

